# Asus F5R ethernet controller driver please !



## kadziu (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi,

I was fixing my girlfriend's computer, it was running very slow. I fixed it with making a few changes and cleaning up . It started running rapidly indeed. But then I started deleting unwanted programs and accidently deleted her ethernet controller driver and the video driver. I have no idea what I did but now the laptop is again very very slow. I had to come to a cafe with my laptop as I can't access the net through wireless anymore. 

Any quick help would be highly appreciated. How can I fix this now. Where do I find the drivers? I have looked on the net but could not find any. 

Many thanks in advance


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Try the ASUS site here:
http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=en-us
With out the exact specs to input Make, model etc. it may be tough.
Please give us what info you can for the laptop.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## kadziu (Apr 5, 2008)

It is Asus F5R AP006, XP 2002, SP2, Intel Cel M CPU 440 @1.86 GHz, 896 Ram, I tried to locate from the website the correct driver , but there were a few of them and couldnt make out which one should be for my machine. I downloaded one but did not work. The wireless connection says acquiring network address. Any more help please? How can I find the right driver for this computer? There are a few to choose from.
Thanks for the reply.


----------



## kadziu (Apr 5, 2008)

Full specs are as follows:

Part No.: F5R-AP006 
Název: Asus F5R AP006 Cel-M 440 1G/ 120/ ±RW/ 15.4"/ WiFi/ BT/ noOS 
Popis: Procesor Intel® Celeron® M Processor 440 1MB On-Die L2 Cache, 533 MHz 
Chipset ATI RADEON X1100 
Paměti 1024MB, 2 x SODIMM socket až 2048MB ,DDRII 533/677 DRAM support 
Displej 15.4" active matrix color TFT Widescreen Color Shine LCD WXGA (1280*800) 
Video Graphics & Memory Embedded ATI XPRESS 1100 
Pevný disk 2.5" 9.5 mm 120GB, 5400 RPM
Optical Drive DVD-Super Multi 
Card Reader One built-in card reader support MMC/ SD /MS (4 in 1) 
Komunikace:
Fax/Modem/LAN/WLAN 56K S/W modem (MDC type
10/100 Mbps LAN built-in]
Integrated 802.11a/b/g or 802.11b/g 
Bluetooth module v2.0+EDR
Audio Built-in Azalia compliant audio chip, with 3D effect & full duplex (ALC 660D), SoundBlaster Pro Compatible, Build-in stereo speakers 
Keyboard 19 mm full size 88key with MS-Windows function keys (Vista), 2.5mm travel 
Batterie Li-Ion 36 WHrs (4 cells: 2200Ah, 4S1P)
Li-Ion 49 WHrs (6 cells: 4400mAh, 3S2P)
Run-Down life: >3 hr
Smart battery, charging time, TBD 
AC Adapter Output: 19V DC, 3.42A, 65W, Input: 100~240V AC, 50/60Hz universal 
Rozměry 365~367 x 262 x 27( front)~35(rear)mm
Hmotnost 2.65Kg (6 cell battery) 
Příslušenství:
Optická myš, Carry Bag 
Multimedia Software: ASUSDVD 2000 XP/Cyberlink Power DVD (w/ DVD model) w/ latest qualified version 
Virus & Tool Software :
Norton 2006
Adobe Acrobat Reader 5.1 
Nero V6.x lite (w/ combo, DVD-RW SKU) 
ASUS Utility:
Asus Winflash for BIOS and Driver live Update
Power4Gear+: Pre-defined power saving theme
Asus Screen Saver
Asus Live Update
Asus Life frame II
Net 4 switch
Multi-Frame
Power 4 Phone
Color Enhancement (Splendid)
ASUS Wireless Console
Instant fun+


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
If you are able to get on the internet with the PC go here and download ASUS Live Update Utility (under utilities tab).
http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=en-us
You will have to input your infomation.
This should detect the correct drivers.
I am not sure if the network controller you are referring to is the wireless or the Lan.
As far as the video driver (it is under the VGA tab) select the first one on the list for XP.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## kadziu (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks Bill, I have tried all of it, doesnt work , it is the wireless driver, my lan is working. The wireless detects the connections but cant connect saying acquiring network address. 
What could be the reasons for this communication? Is the driver not right or is it something wrong with my config? The config is set for windows to look for connections and to find IP addresses automatically. Nothing has changed , it is really frustrating, maybe I should call Asus support. I cant seem to understand why the drivers are not working. Any suggestions would help.

Thanks
Mike


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Did you download the wireless utility console (under utility tab)?
the 15th one down (Wireless console utility).
The wireless card driver should be the 4th one down (under wireless tab)
You must install the wireless utility console before the wireless card!
Uninstall the wireless card driver and then install the wireless utility console.
then install the wireless card driver.
Read the readme file contained in both the wireless utility console & wireless card. This file may help you install (uninstall) the wireless card properly.
Thanks,
Bill
PS- How did you make out with the video?


----------



## kadziu (Apr 5, 2008)

Yes I did download the wireless console first and installed. I dont see any read me file in the downloaded files. Do you think I should uninstall wireless console and the driver and do it again? I was trying with a few drivers and I have indeed tried this one you mentioned as well , it did not work. 

With video, I am still struggling to download the 117 mb file ( I am getting the first one on the list in VGA, is that right ? )

Thanks Bill


----------



## kadziu (Apr 5, 2008)

I think I have also deleted the ATI Catalyst convertor. Could this be the reason why my screen is waving while scrolling down or up and the sharpness is gone.? I also cannot find the right ATI, I downloaded one but it says that it is not compatible.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Can you post me a screen shot of the device manager with all the + opened?
Here is how to post a screen shot:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/content/Software/Articles/151.html
Did you happen to delete the chipset driver (Ati Radeon x1100)?
The video driver should be the first one in the list (VGA). This is the most recent. Yes this could cause your video problem.
If you deleted XP updates such as net. framework when you tried to repair the laptop, I reccommend you go online and do a full microsoft update prior to installing the drivers. Some MS updates are needed to install the drivers properly.
Also, please be sure to uninstall any driver you did install before you install a new driver.


----------



## kadziu (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks very much, I am posting the device manager.

I am having a problem with downloading the vga driver , it keeps disconnecting half way through. When it comes to 76 mb , it says the file is done however it does not dowload the whole file. I am sure this is an error from the website , I have tried all the locations available.

Once you have a look at my device manager and know what else is needed , I would highly appreciate any help from your side.

thanks again


----------



## kadziu (Apr 5, 2008)

And yes , I think I deleted the ATI driver. 
Since I have deleted the ATI , obviously my desktop settings have worsened and my screen is waving when I move down or up. But I am not sure which driver should I take , maybe the screen shot will help to identify what I missing in this machine.

Thanks


----------



## kadziu (Apr 5, 2008)

I have successfully downloaded the VGA which has given me back my apprearance and screen, I have got the ATI. Now I just need to fix my wireless connection.

Cheers


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Kadziu,
Glad to hear you got the VGA Driver working!
From the look of the device manager you should be all set for the wireless to.
What is your wireless setup? if you have a modem and router have you recycled the modem and router?
Unplug both Modem and router for 1 minute. Plug in the modem first and wait 1 minute. Then plug in the router and wait 1 minute. In your wireless utility does it show your wireless connection and are you able to connect?
Please let me know.
Thanks,
Bill
PS- If unable to connect, Please post the make, model of both the Router & Modem. If it is just a wireless modem please post its make and model. Also what your ISP provider is.


----------

